# Anyone have room for a Golden Wonder Killie?



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a male, great colors and all, that has been eating my Oto's and most likely other small fish. I would like to find him a good home locally.

I will be at the meeting next Saturday and can bring him then. No $ for him, just a good home.

I would not risking putting him with anything smaller than a near-adult Cardinal. He can put some crazy large things in his mouth!

Anyone interested?


----------

